# Which one of the four temperments are you?



## Tomboy (Nov 4, 2011)

If you don't know what the four temperments are, here are the definitions:
__

*Sanguine: *The sanguine temperament is fundamentally impulsive and pleasure-seeking; sanguine people are sociable and emotional. They tend to enjoy social gatherings, making new friends and tend to be boisterous. They are usually quite creative and often daydream. However, some alone time is crucial for those of this temperament. Sanguine can also mean sensitive, compassionate and thoughtful. Sanguine personalities generally struggle with following tasks all the way through, are chronically late, and tend to be forgetful and sometimes a little sarcastic. Often, when they pursue a new hobby, they lose interest as soon as it ceases to be engaging or fun. They are very much people persons. They are talkative and not shy.

*Choleric: *The choleric temperament is fundamentally ambitious and leader-like. They have a lot of aggression, energy, and/or passion, and try to instill it in others. They can dominate people of other temperaments, especially phlegmatic types. Many great charismatic military and political figures were choleric. They like to be in charge of everything.

*Melancholic: *The melancholic temperament is fundamentally introverted and thoughtful. Melancholic people often were perceived as very (or overly) pondering and considerate, getting rather worried when they could not be on time for events. Melancholics can be highly creative in activities such as poetry and art - and can become preoccupied with the tragedy and cruelty in the world. Often they are perfectionists. They are self-reliant and independent; one negative part of being a melancholic is that they can get so involved in what they are doing they forget to think of others.

*Phlegmatic: *The phlegmatic temperament is fundamentally relaxed and quiet, ranging from warmly attentive to lazily sluggish. Phlegmatics tend to be content with themselves and are kind. They are accepting and affectionate. They may be receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, qualities that make them good administrators. They can also be passive-aggressive.
__

Personally, (I think) I am probably a mix between the phlegmatic and melancholic temperments.


----------



## Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

A mix between Sanguine and Choleric, I guess.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

And I sound like a mix between Choleric and Melancholic.
(I have a split personality)


----------



## Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

Meh, I can be all four (cheesecake and Spunky know.)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 4, 2011)

I am Sanguine to the hilt, although *perhaps* a little Choleric if you catch me in my bossy leader mood.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably Melancholic, as basically all of that fits me. I have a few Phlegmatic traits as well.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely phlegmatic.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Nov 4, 2011)

Mostly Melancholic. I like mah alone time.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm mostly Sanguine, except:
>Enjoy social gatherings
>Compassionate- LOL NO
>Not Shy/Talkative- Those would be completely untrue except DAMN YOU ADHD WHY CAN'T I BE A QUIET PERSON????????

Otherwise I'm Phlegmatic


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

I have at least a few traits from all of them, most notably Melancholic. So I'll just pick that one because I'm a freaking awesome perfectionist.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

I am disappoint at lack of multivote


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 4, 2011)

Sanguine/Melancholic.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 4, 2011)

> *Sanguine: *The sanguine temperament is fundamentally impulsive and  pleasure-seeking; sanguine people are sociable and emotional. They tend  to enjoy social gatherings, making new friends and tend to be  boisterous. They are usually quite creative and* often daydream*. However,  some alone time is crucial for those of this temperament. Sanguine can  also mean sensitive, compassionate and thoughtful. *Sanguine  personalities generally struggle with following tasks all the way  through, are chronically late, and tend to be forgetful and sometimes a  little sarcastic.* Often, when they pursue a new hobby, they lose  interest as soon as it ceases to be engaging or fun. They are very much  people persons. They are talkative and not shy.


hahaha this is my entire life

and the other stuff too, I guess.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Nov 4, 2011)

I seem to fit Melancholic perfectly.



> Melancholics can be highly creative in activities such as poetry and art


With this exception.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 4, 2011)

Melancholic, with occasional Sanguine.
_come on you cholera people get in here_


----------



## Superbird (Nov 4, 2011)

75% melancholic, 25% phlegmatic, I'd say.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 4, 2011)

Cross between melancholic and phlegmatic.


----------



## Fireworks (Nov 4, 2011)

Mainly melancholic, with bits from choleric as well.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 4, 2011)

melancholic
no doubt about that whatsoever


----------



## Autumn (Nov 4, 2011)

Up until last year I would have said melancholic with no room to argue. I'd still say I'm fundamentally melancholic - with the exception that I'm no longer a complete introvert; nowadays I'm ridiculously social and have a lot of friends and a boyfriend so. Mix between melancholic and sanguine I suppose?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

Melancholic, with some phlegmatic traits.


----------



## Chickensanity (Nov 4, 2011)

I suppose I would be phlegmatic, though I'm never really "lazily sluggish"


----------



## Firelord Alex (Nov 4, 2011)

These types of "quizzes" are quite terrible.  They use sort of statements that can apply to everyone.  I have read each one and fully related to them all.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Choleric and melancholic.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 4, 2011)

Most definitely choleric. With a little melancholic here and there.

Or the other way around. Does it really matter? I mean, they both shine through often enough.


----------



## M&F (Nov 4, 2011)

Firelord Alex said:


> These types of "quizzes" are quite terrible.  They use sort of statements that can apply to everyone.  I have read each one and fully related to them all.


Except this isn't really a quiz? It's this (millenium old and disproven) theory that body fluids determine your personality.

That said, I also have considerable counts of all four.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty much outright melancholic.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 4, 2011)

Phlegmatic. :) I'm a lazy little thing, though nobody else seems to agree with me on that.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 5, 2011)

I once did a test on this and found out I was partly sanguine and partly melancholic, but that was when I was in high school. I'm more sociable nowadays and don't care about being alone as much (as long as I get my weekly dosage of social interaction, which may not be much, to the dismay of people like my sister).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 5, 2011)

Phlegematic, although I'm more mentally lazy and sluggish. I like to be very relaxed and laid back when I can.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 5, 2011)

whoa wait

I just reread and I'm totally Sanguine.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Nov 5, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Except this isn't really a quiz? It's this (millenium old and disproven) theory that body fluids determine your personality.
> 
> That said, I also have considerable counts of all four.


That's why quizzes was in quotes.  I meant it as a personality test of sorts, trying to classify and label yourself in some way.


----------



## Zapi (Nov 5, 2011)

I voted for phlegmatic, but then I actually read the rest of the description for sanguine and realized it fits me more. Everything except the first two sentences, that is.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 5, 2011)

Mostly melancholic, but sort of phlegmatic too.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd say 90% Sanguine, 5% Choleric, and 5% Melancholic.  Everything fits me for Sanguine, though I'm occasionally a perfectionist or bossy.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

i'm mostly Melancholic, but I'm rarely ever pessimistic.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 6, 2011)

I said phlegmatic, mostly because there are times I am like "ZOMG GET ALL THE THINGS DONE!!" and others when I'm like "but i don't _wanna!_"


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Firelord Alex said:


> These types of "quizzes" are quite terrible.  They use sort of statements that can apply to everyone.  I have read each one and fully related to them all.


I was just asking a question I thought would be fun(ish) to answer and that would help me get to know people a little more. There is no need to put my thread down or anything like that.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> I was just asking a question I thought would be fun(ish) to answer and that would help me get to know people a little more. There is no need to put my thread down or anything like that.


Wasn't trying to put the thread down, I just didn't want people to think that they had to fall into a single category.  Sorry.


----------



## M&F (Nov 6, 2011)

It might be worth mentioning that TV Tropes Wiki sums up the temperaments as such: sanguines are extroverted and people-oriented, cholerics are extroverted and task-oriented, melancholics are introverted and task-oriented and phlegmatics are introverted and people-oriented.

Likely, the reason why I identify with traits of all four is because I don't consider myself extroverted or introverted.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 10, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> It might be worth mentioning that TV Tropes Wiki sums up the temperaments as such: sanguines are extroverted and people-oriented,





Ichigo said:


> *Sanguine: *The sanguine temperament is fundamentally impulsive and pleasure-seeking .... However, some alone time is crucial for those of this temperament.


?

I think extremely extroverted people won't need some time alone? I neither identify as an extrovert or an introvert, but I feel that sanguine fits me very well. 



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I am Sanguine to the hilt, although *perhaps* a little Choleric if you catch me in my bossy leader mood.


This. I can't phrase this any better, so I'll just quote this and say that I am exactly the same :p


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ?
> 
> I think extremely extroverted people won't need some time alone? I neither identify as an extrovert or an introvert, but I feel that sanguine fits me very well.


I agree with the description. While I am very social and extroverted (ask anyone), I do need some time to think. Being very social for me means being involved in a lot of drama most of the time and bluh I don't know how to explain this.


----------



## Glace (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty much sanguine with a bit of choleric.


----------



## Byrus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mostly Melancholic I think.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 11, 2011)

Somewhere between melancholic and phlegmatic, leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A couple of years ago, I'd have said I were pretty much introverted 100% of the time but am now situationally introverted or extroverted, leaning more towards extroversion than introversion by a tiny margin. Not by much, though. I've been shifting from phlegmatic to sanguine over the years a little bit at a time. I tend just to switch between being one or the other rather than a mix of the two, though.


----------



## naruto_chao (Nov 13, 2011)

its a bit embarrassing to me, but im actually Phegmatic...at first...
then i'm rather outgoing!


----------



## NegativeVibe (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm melancholic.  I can act a bit sanguine around people I know well, but it's not how I am naturally.


----------



## Aethelstan (Nov 21, 2011)

The phlegmatic description matches me almost perfectly, except for the fact that I'm not always calm. I'm partially melancholic just because of the art stuff.


----------



## Wildstyle (Nov 26, 2011)

Sanguine/Melancholic

I like art and I'm a perfectionist but I'm also pleasure seeking and thoughtful of others (half the time...other times it's eat or be eaten)


----------



## Datura (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely sanguine.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 9, 2011)

I suspect Melancholic...


----------

